# Freaking robbed



## zogger (Oct 10, 2013)

Got hit last night most likely. Just found out right now. I have one clue, a strange dog we saw last night came around. I will look for this dogs owner around here..

They got a bunch of my good saws out of the barn. Dang, just dang, I'm poor. I'm the poorest guy around here. They got my big echo cs8000, husky 365sp, husky 246, a poulan 3400, and a smaller poulan, a 2xxx series whatever it was. 

Gonna get the saws from my shop area and heap them up inside the house someplace..got no room to put anything but they are coming inside. My other tools, no idea what to do. We already never both go to town together, just to guard things, but obviously they snuck in late at night.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Oct 10, 2013)

zogger said:


> Got hit last night most likely. Just found out right now. I have one clue, a strange dog we saw last night came around. I will look for this dogs owner around here..
> 
> They got a bunch of my good saws out of the barn. Dang, just dang, I'm poor. I'm the poorest guy around here. They got my big echo cs8000, husky 365sp, husky 246, a poulan 3400, and a smaller poulan, a 2xxx series whatever it was.
> 
> Gonna get the saws from my shop area and heap them up inside the house someplace..got no room to put anything but they are coming inside. My other tools, no idea what to do. We already never both go to town together, just to guard things, but obviously they snuck in late at night.



Oh man I'm sorry to hear that I've been hit before and it hurts I grew attached to all my saws and climbing gear hard to replace them and not cheap either.All I can say is hope that MFER gets what's coming to him 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh man sorry to hear that. I've been robbed before and it hurts. Hope you find out who did it and they get what they deserve. These low life S.O.B have now regard for a working man trying to do their best to make a living , makes my blood boil 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## 250R (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry to here you got robbed. Me too a while back. Any clues who knew you had all that in the barn? Thats your worst enemy when people know what you got.


----------



## homeyd (Oct 10, 2013)

dammit man i think id invest in a wild life camera.identy their azz, and probally send them to the promiseland.got no place in my heart for a fri##ING THEIF . HOPE YOU FIND YOUR TOOLS.PAWN SHOP OR YOUR LOCAL CRACK DEALER


----------



## zogger (Oct 10, 2013)

250R said:


> Sorry to here you got robbed. Me too a while back. Any clues who knew you had all that in the barn? Thats your worst enemy when people know what you got.



Not sure. Lot of robberies around here. I think people just sneak around at night and look. My boss has been robbed a lot at the other side of the farm. We are the biggest farm around here so people know there are tools or whatnot to grab. He apparently lost around 30 or so used big fan motors the other night as well, older ones to be took in for warranty or parts/rebuilding.

I don't really have people come over to visit, but I have to work next to roads sometimes, etc, so people can see I have tools. No way around that.

I don't keep all of my whatevers all in the same place, but those were my nicer saws. I was just using them the other day cutting up a big oak I felled in the yard. It had to come down, it was been hit by lightning and was dropping big branches. I still had a bit more to saw up on it.

Economically, I really don't make very much at all, those saws-and my nice cutting boots are gone too-it's a lot for me. To replace them new is a lot, even used would be several months pay.

The echo is oddball though, it is unique in what it looks like and sorta rare around here, because of how I put it together from different saws parts, so I will check the usual pawnshop places and watch CL.

Can't say beyond that. I know of two distinct local "bad news" crews who live around here, and most likely more. We keep to ourselves, but I try to pay attention who might be good or bad around here, my default unfortunately is everyone is bad until proven trustworthy over time.

AAAk, tiny cabin, man, it's packed in here. I need a plan B on storage somehow.


----------



## zogger (Oct 10, 2013)

homeyd said:


> dammit man i think id invest in a wild life camera.identy their azz, and probally send them to the promiseland.got no place in my heart for a fri##ING THEIF . HOPE YOU FIND YOUR TOOLS.PAWN SHOP OR YOUR LOCAL CRACK DEALER



Saw that oddball dog last night and my dogs were barking a lot. I *think* I might know whos dog that is, that would be a big coincidence to lose the stuff and see that dog, same night. I checked already where I thought..no dogs in the yard today, usually those local skunks have dogs. I'll check again until I find that particular dog. I think they just drove over close, cut across the fields, walked in, two guys, grabbed a saw in each hand, walked out, and their dog had followed them.

I *think*, I am guessing, but known local bad guys who only live like half a mile away.


----------



## Red Amor (Oct 10, 2013)

UM loooook Im not trying to be a smart ass here
I know first hand what the OPs going through as Ive been cleaned out twice and was nothing like well off and not insured at the time 

Having said that I cant help but wonder how vulnerable we leave ourselves to the crooks that sit on CB UHF VHF Radio and the internet forums and let us advertise just what we have in the shed
whats on ya bench
waddaya ride drive 
show us ya wood pile 
we slip up n tell folks we trust were we are 
Crooks are smart bastards
there like crows , ever watch the buggars hunt , smart, calculative ruthless couldn't give a ratz how poor you are AND WILL BE WATCHING to what you replace you lost goods with for next time 

catch em cut their hands off ? nah just slit their throats:msp_wink:
I am sorry for your loss OP yeah
cant afford to replace your gear and may be cant work with out it WHAT THE HELL AM I GONNA DO NOW 
I know exactly how ya are right now


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 10, 2013)

Thieves suck hard, sorry to hear. put all your belongings behind a 6 foot fence and get a big dog.


----------



## zogger (Oct 10, 2013)

Red Amor said:


> UM loooook Im not trying to be a smart ass here
> I know first hand what the OPs going through as Ive been cleaned out twice and was nothing like well off and not insured at the time
> 
> Having said that I cant help but wonder how vulnerable we leave ourselves to the crooks that sit on CB UHF VHF Radio and the internet forums and let us advertise just what we have in the shed
> ...



Oh that's true and all, hear what you are saying. I mean it could be a roving saw thief who lurks on this site, but I am thinking just a local skunk. They steal good stuff, they steel scrap, they still good stuff for scrap. boss lost an AC unit, next to a building, next to the street. they just chained it up and yanked it out. maybe took them two minutes tops. 

I mean it gets to the point, how much can you lock stuff up? I don't have much resources, if I can't keep some tools and whatnot in the shed and barn, I am screwed, that is all there is here, and I'm just a hired hand. Got a teensy cabin to live in, no way I can fit all my good stuff/tools inside. 

Thing is, the dogs were barking a lot, but I thought it was *just* that oddball stray dog they were barking at. People dump dogs off out in the country all the time, that's how I got all my dogs, they are all abandoned or rescue dogs. Unless I am with them, they have to stay chained, I live next to the street and they would run down and like scare people wealking by etc if I didn't. Don't know if they would bite someone like that, but not gonna chance it. If I lived way the heck up a oprivate road I would let them run loose, but I can't.

I didn't see or hear anything else last night, and they could have gone into the barn from the back and I wouldn't have known it. There are no doors, just big openings. 

I don't have the resources to put up like wireless cams all over heck. It would be nice, I know they exist and can do a good job, but I just don't have the resources for that. 

Basically, I have no place to lock stuff up except inside my cabin, and we already never both leave at the same time, always someone home now. 

Ya, I am just venting now, just steamed.

I was this close to thinking I could finally open a shop here, small shop, to make some extra ...this changes things. I realize I just can't keep much stuff anymore, certainly not customers gear and even more tools, etc.


----------



## Pelorus (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear you got robbed. 
local school board uses big concrete (double septic tank) impregnable "sheds" to house mowers, outdoor maintenance equipment, etc. Steel doors, heavy duty locks........and they still get busted into once in awhile.
I think you are doing the right thing by not keeping your equipment inventory all in one place.


----------



## k5alive (Oct 12, 2013)

nailboards and hay.
EVERYWHERE.


----------



## zogger (Oct 12, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Sorry to hear you got robbed.
> local school board uses big concrete (double septic tank) impregnable "sheds" to house mowers, outdoor maintenance equipment, etc. Steel doors, heavy duty locks........and they still get busted into once in awhile.
> I think you are doing the right thing by not keeping your equipment inventory all in one place.



I'm glad I have CAD and backups for sure. Think I am gonna squirrel away a few saws, the next ones off the bench, and really hide them, seriously hide them. Run them for a load, then put away a selection. 

Just sucks though, was a big economic hit to me.


----------



## blades (Oct 13, 2013)

Yep it really burns yer tail, been nailed a bunch of times, over the years, home and shop. Cought a couple but that don't mean anything anymore as they may get fined and some lock up time, but that doesn't replace whats gone. Trouble is if ya do anything that is proactive then your the bad guy, about as screwed up as it gets and the dirt bags know it to th n'th degree.


----------



## 250R (Oct 13, 2013)

You got to lock down the rest of your stuff.


----------



## 4x4American (Oct 13, 2013)

maybe a simple chain going through the handle bars secured to something good and make the lock to open it all a bugger to reach. as my pops always taught me anything you can do to slow down the thief will help. you could put up a barbed wire door that wraps around the shop, pretty taught, that'll surely help. I know you don't have much money to spend on that but spending some money to save alot of money is sometimes that way it has to be. sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Park a truck up tight to the shop door. Also chain the saws together.Security lights, cameras ,dogs geese, Etc!


----------



## 250R (Oct 13, 2013)

What does the law have to say?


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

250R said:


> What does the law have to say?


Police :bang: I had a splitter stolen I saw a cable tv guy working when I was splitting wood he was eying my splitter. Next nite at 1:30 Am my dog barked but I didnt go look next morn the splitter was gone! So I ask my neighbor if he saw anything he said a cable TV van out front at the same time it was stolen ! So I called the Police told them to find out who was working there the other day then see if the cable co was supposed to be there at 1;30 Am and said they were not! 2 +2 =4 the guy that saw it came back and stole it right? So the detective calls me back and you wont believe what he tells me he said " I called the guy up and asked him if he stole the splitter and he said no" then told me not to go over there looking around! I dont call Cops anymore!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 13, 2013)

Thats one benefit of living in the city....close neighbors,porch lights, and garages that lock.


----------



## zogger (Oct 13, 2013)

250R said:


> What does the law have to say?



They have yet to either prevent, nor recover anything stolen from the farm here, or the boss's shop in town. Complete waste of time. If you can catch them in the act or if you find your stuff and can prove it, they will act. 

Live and learn, I am handling my own security now. At least one aspect of my previous security worked, not storing everything in the same place. They didn't get everything.

I am going to dig up the loot somehow and put in my own hidden surveillance system around where I am. Some extra gear is going to be sold or swapped off, the remainder will be disbursed properly and securely. I can't protect everyplace here, it is just too large, but I can some, and have the nerd skills, just lack the gear, but I will scrounge it up somehow, used if I have to. I mean, made it 8 years here so far without a successful hit.

Crime is bad, starting to be all over. Too many out of work, too many meth heads and crackheads, etc. Desperate and or insane people ..do desparate and insane things.

It doesn't matter, every generation has had security issues, especially out in the sticks, you win some you lose some. Imagine going out with a stick in one hand and a rock in the other to go get food, and have to dodge like giant cave bears/wolves/sabre toothed tigers, etc. Every day.

We still have it easy. I am still well past annoyed over it, but..I move on, learn from my mistakes.

I got robbed once years ago when I lived real rural and remote, first good snow of the season. snowmobile tracks right up to the fro9nt door, they got my saw/axe/gas stove/ etc. Everything I actually needed to live in a no utilities rough living old cabin. I raised most of my food, well over 90%, heated with wood exclusively, used a lantern, for lights and a small gas stove only on real rainy days in the summer. all that and my hand tools stolen.

I was REAL annoyed then and to this day I can't stand snowmobiles or ATVS very much...
That's besides the point. They didn't get my big crosscut, that was hidden, or my little token of civilization, a transistor radio.. next big snowfall, the day before, I cut down the largest biggest honkiest tree there was on the trail that went towards my cabin. 

Opps, they couldnt' drive through. Next storm the snow was too deep, even without the tree, they couldn't get through. That worked. No one cut the tree either, and I let it be known around the area I was gonna..well..use your imagination there..if it happened again. Go medieval. I was a known mountain man wildguy around there...hahahah!

I replaced my tools, started making jar candles for light instead of using a lantern and buying kerosene or laoil, and cooked on the woodstove rain or shine. Hid my tools well whenever I left the immediate cabin area.

No more thefts after that until I moved some years later. Live and learn.

There is no perfect security, but you can layer in what you can do and afford.


----------



## 250R (Oct 13, 2013)

At least if the cops know what got robbed the stuff might show up some day and they can get it back to you.


----------



## johninky (Nov 18, 2013)

Thread reminds me of the time my father died. Brother in law advised me to move everything valuable on the farm to his farm. I gave him Dad's guns but said the heck with moving all this stuff. No one around here will steal it. Returned from the funeral to find the kitchen door kicked in and the house ransacked. Returned to the farm about a month later, I live out of state, and asked my sister what she did with the tractor, log splitter and buzz saw stored in the barn. Still there as far as she knew. Turned out the neighbor across the street stole all of it. Supposedly they where Dad's friends for decades.


----------



## 250R (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, some lurky friends. Amazing for decades long friends. Ya never know.


----------



## 4x4American (Nov 18, 2013)

anything come up in the story zogger?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 18, 2013)

I've posted this pic before, but I'll post it again. Been broke into twice, but never again since installing this "deterrent." I'm sure it's quite illegal, BUT I DON'T GAF. You can modify the idea to fit your needs.

http://imgur.com/gallery/tljG4nD/new


----------



## zogger (Nov 19, 2013)

4x4American said:


> anything come up in the story zogger?



Lately, one set of kids in the closest neighborhood got popped for burglary and are in jail, then some adult the other direction got popped and is in jail. That guy supposedly moved "some saws" (according to someone heard that someone said, etc..) but they are gone, weren't there when the cops got him.


----------



## zogger (Nov 19, 2013)

MasterBlaster said:


> I've posted this pic before, but I'll post it again. Been broke into twice, but never again since installing this "deterrent." I'm sure it's quite illegal, BUT I DON'T GAF. You can modify the idea to fit your needs.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/tljG4nD/new



Bwa! medieval, man!


----------



## zogger (Nov 19, 2013)

johninky said:


> Thread reminds me of the time my father died. Brother in law advised me to move everything valuable on the farm to his farm. I gave him Dad's guns but said the heck with moving all this stuff. No one around here will steal it. Returned from the funeral to find the kitchen door kicked in and the house ransacked. Returned to the farm about a month later, I live out of state, and asked my sister what she did with the tractor, log splitter and buzz saw stored in the barn. Still there as far as she knew. Turned out the neighbor across the street stole all of it. Supposedly they where Dad's friends for decades.



For real!?! Did you get the guy arrested, or did he just fast resell all the stuff and get away with it? 

That there is just creepy. 

You know I have read about that as warnings to people before, that crooks watch the funeral notices so they know what house is unoccupied and when.


----------



## zogger (Nov 19, 2013)

250R said:


> At least if the cops know what got robbed the stuff might show up some day and they can get it back to you.



Yep, it could help. They need good records, serial numbers, pictures, etc.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 19, 2013)

Just an idea for storage other than in the hosue. Take a good strong log chain and a GOOD padlock. Run the chain threw the rear and/or top handle and lock those saw to something thats not gonna move. 9 outta 10 times scum bags are looking for a quick easy buck. If its too hard they tend to move to the next easy score.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zogger (Nov 19, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> Just an idea for storage other than in the hosue. Take a good strong log chain and a GOOD padlock. Run the chain threw the rear and/or top handle and lock those saw to something thats not gonna move. 9 outta 10 times scum bags are looking for a quick easy buck. If its too hard they tend to move to the next easy score.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using Tapatalk 2



Gotta slow em down anyway.

It's almost like you need a concrete and steel bunker to store your stuff. Sucks.


----------



## InWyo (Nov 19, 2013)

Stealing scum bags.

I have not yet been hit but worry about it and I am being pro-active. Costs some money but what does it cost to lose your tools and equipment. I have installed "Dakota Alerts MURS Alarms" which are either motion detection or magnetic detection alarms. They can be hidden and not seen and will transmit via radio to where you are 24 hours a day as long as the receiver is within 1/4 to 1/2 mile. You only need one receiver which is a low cost MURS radio hand held receiver. You can use up to 4 transmitters without confusion. Excellent alarms and have used them for 4 years now. I get mine from ******************************** 
They seem to have lowest cost and offer what I need. There are others that sell the same systems which are the same but cost differs. The MURS system is radio transmitted and does not need to be hard wired to receiver.

I am also building simple "break wire" alarm systems for my shop to run siren and will reset itself if tripped. Is all battery operated so cutting power will not affect system. Anyone with some basic electronic skills can build these without breaking the bank.

My nearest neighbor is 5 miles away and I live in remote area on a little used public through road nearly one hour from law enforcement. 

I hate to be paranoid and have to be wary of everyone, but it only takes one hit, to rip of thousands in fuel, tools, and equipment.


----------



## blades (Nov 19, 2013)

johninky said:


> Thread reminds me of the time my father died. Brother in law advised me to move everything valuable on the farm to his farm. I gave him Dad's guns but said the heck with moving all this stuff. No one around here will steal it. Returned from the funeral to find the kitchen door kicked in and the house ransacked. Returned to the farm about a month later, I live out of state, and asked my sister what she did with the tractor, log splitter and buzz saw stored in the barn. Still there as far as she knew. Turned out the neighbor across the street stole all of it. Supposedly they where Dad's friends for decades.


 He just keeping them safe for your family ( uha, ya, right)


----------



## zogger (Nov 19, 2013)

InWyo said:


> Stealing scum bags.
> 
> I have not yet been hit but worry about it and I am being pro-active. Costs some money but what does it cost to lose your tools and equipment. I have installed "Dakota Alerts MURS Alarms" which are either motion detection or magnetic detection alarms. They can be hidden and not seen and will transmit via radio to where you are 24 hours a day as long as the receiver is within 1/4 to 1/2 mile. You only need one receiver which is a low cost MURS radio hand held receiver. You can use up to 4 transmitters without confusion. Excellent alarms and have used them for 4 years now. I get mine from ********************************
> They seem to have lowest cost and offer what I need. There are others that sell the same systems which are the same but cost differs. The MURS system is radio transmitted and does not need to be hard wired to receiver.
> ...



Thanks, great link! Found those wireless dakotas, man that's the ticket to go surprise the skunks at night! I don't want to just have vid of my stuff walking, I want to catch them in the act!


----------



## 4x4American (Nov 20, 2013)

InWyo said:


> Stealing scum bags.
> 
> I have not yet been hit but worry about it and I am being pro-active. Costs some money but what does it cost to lose your tools and equipment. I have installed "Dakota Alerts MURS Alarms" which are either motion detection or magnetic detection alarms. They can be hidden and not seen and will transmit via radio to where you are 24 hours a day as long as the receiver is within 1/4 to 1/2 mile. You only need one receiver which is a low cost MURS radio hand held receiver. You can use up to 4 transmitters without confusion. Excellent alarms and have used them for 4 years now. I get mine from ********************************
> They seem to have lowest cost and offer what I need. There are others that sell the same systems which are the same but cost differs. The MURS system is radio transmitted and does not need to be hard wired to receiver.
> ...




Awesome link, I will show to my boss on the farm, someone came and stole hay last night so we're open to many ideas. We want to catch thief in act so this is perfect


----------



## Gizzard (Nov 21, 2013)

Good info and link there, InWyo.

If hit again Zogger, I hope you get to put a foot in their backside.


----------



## Topbuilder (Dec 9, 2013)

250R said:


> You got to lock down the rest of your stuff.


 
I know money is tight. I don't have ins for the hand tools and saws either. I found a company south of Houston that reconditions the large knack boxes and sells them pretty resonable. Mine will fill a pickup bed and is 4' high. It was less than $400 . Pretty cheap security.


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 10, 2014)

InWyo said:


> Stealing scum bags.
> 
> I have not yet been hit but worry about it and I am being pro-active. Costs some money but what does it cost to lose your tools and equipment. I have installed "Dakota Alerts MURS Alarms" which are either motion detection or magnetic detection alarms. They can be hidden and not seen and will transmit via radio to where you are 24 hours a day as long as the receiver is within 1/4 to 1/2 mile. You only need one receiver which is a low cost MURS radio hand held receiver. You can use up to 4 transmitters without confusion. Excellent alarms and have used them for 4 years now. I get mine from ********************************
> They seem to have lowest cost and offer what I need. There are others that sell the same systems which are the same but cost differs. The MURS system is radio transmitted and does not need to be hard wired to receiver.
> ...


Welcome InWyo to AS...we are glad you're here. Practical is what we are all being, rather than paranoid. The changing times are causing us to be this protective, this safe and this concerned. Some wise sets to prevent theft and trace stolen goods include keeping receipts organized, recording the make, model and serial number of expensive items, think like a thief as you secure things, lock everything with wheels that could aid theft and finally lock the building(s). I used to hate all the locks until I changed my thinking that I am my own security guard and locks are best.


----------



## nk14zp (Jan 10, 2014)

Sad part is if I catch a thief steeling my stuff I will probably get more time than him.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jan 13, 2014)

nk14zp said:


> Sad part is if I catch a thief steeling my stuff I will probably get more time than him.


not if they never find the body


----------



## Topbuilder (Jan 14, 2014)

nk14zp said:


> Sad part is if I catch a thief steeling my stuff I will probably get more time than him.


 
At least in Texas the law is on the property owners side. You can shoot a guy running away with one of your saws at night. Not saying I would take a life for a saw, but if the thug knows the law, he assumes that risk when he steps through my gate or climbs over my fence.
I have a sign outide my barn " There is nothing inside worth dying for"


----------



## sarge3604 (Jan 14, 2014)

best protection you can do is put the biggest old workboots by your front porch scatter used shotgun or rifle shells around your house GET SOME GEESE! if you have ever met an angry one you will know they are a lot worse than dogs get some big dog dishes too set them in your front yard Buy a large Remington or other intimadating sign for your house most thieves wont dare to break in if they see all this especially the geese


----------



## Philbert (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry Zog. 

Philbert


----------



## nk14zp (Jan 16, 2014)

sarge3604 said:


> best protection you can do is put the biggest old workboots by your front porch scatter used shotgun or rifle shells around your house GET SOME GEESE! if you have ever met an angry one you will know they are a lot worse than dogs get some big dog dishes too set them in your front yard Buy a large Remington or other intimadating sign for your house most thieves wont dare to break in if they see all this especially the geese


I were 14w boots and am over 6'6 300lbs.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 16, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> How much brand new . Two tanks of gas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 16, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Sent from my Autotune Carb


Wrong pic wrong thread lol


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 16, 2014)

Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## sarge3604 (Jan 16, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Sent from my Autotune Carb


i think ive seen that before its simalar to my post


----------



## Jakesawshack (Mar 6, 2014)

I got hit in michigan over the weekend


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 6, 2014)

Where at in Michigan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarge3604 (Mar 8, 2014)

Everytime i reread this thread it pisses me off even more. Put a bear trap under the grass by your door where you know where it is nobody else will.


----------



## sarge3604 (Mar 8, 2014)

Im thinking of getting a colt single action army in .45 colt for protecting myself. It may not shoot as fast as a 9mm but it stops anyone from attacking you more very fast.


----------



## John R (Mar 18, 2014)

Take their picture.


----------



## Timberton (Oct 6, 2015)

I spent some time getting to know the cops around my neighborhood. One likes to fish so I gave him some hand tied jigs and I tell him where the fish are biting. One has kids that are into scouting, so I buy popcorn from them when they have a fundraiser. This summer, I stupidly left my truck unlocked overnight. Next morning, my toolbox was gone. I called the cops... One week later, cop shows up at my door with my tool box. I couldn't believe it! Dumb criminal posted & boasted on Facebook about what he did. Turned out it was the neighbor girl's new boyfriend. Cops told me theft is most often a crime of convenience where crooks can easily pick something up. A locked door, or even a small cable chain will stop the convenience crooks. I now always lock my vehicles, my garage and my house!


----------



## blades (Oct 6, 2015)

not around here, they steal a vehicle, use it to smash in the door or windows or whole wall, crash through a fence ( all these have happened here on multiple occasions ) heck they steal the whole ATM machine, it's frickin nuts. Lift a finger and your the bad guy. Set a trap- your the bad guy, defend your self, your the bad guy-- something is seriously wrong with society as a whole. Apprehend, Contain, Waste a perp and get sued by the family for wrongful whatever as xyz ain't no bad boy even though got a rap sheet as long as as a king size bed, even worse if they are under 18. The real corker is if the alarm does go off it has to be confirmed first by alarm co. or your self before the leo's will even respond, if you are lucky might be the same day.


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 7, 2015)

I ****ing hate ****ing thieves :****you:


----------



## madjoe (Nov 9, 2015)

Timberton said:


> I spent some time getting to know the cops around my neighborhood. One likes to fish so I gave him some hand tied jigs and I tell him where the fish are biting. One has kids that are into scouting, so I buy popcorn from them when they have a fundraiser. This summer, I stupidly left my truck unlocked overnight. Next morning, my toolbox was gone. I called the cops... One week later, cop shows up at my door with my tool box. I couldn't believe it! Dumb criminal posted & boasted on Facebook about what he did. Turned out it was the neighbor girl's new boyfriend. Cops told me theft is most often a crime of convenience where crooks can easily pick something up. A locked door, or even a small cable chain will stop the convenience crooks. I now always lock my vehicles, my garage and my house!


Must be nice to have good cops. Around here the cops will help the thieves or act like they got better things to do like hang out at the local Exxon gas station and flirt with the young girls working there.


----------

